# Sponge Filter For Sale/Trade



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,

I have two brand new ATI Hydro Sponge Filter V's. It is rated for Large Aquariums 125G or more, or if you have multiple tanks. Im looking to trade these for either the Hydro sponge filter 3 or 4 because I know I dont need such a large one. Or if you want you can just buy it off me for $25. I have several extra sponges as well for trade/ sell ($5 each) for the V Series. Ill include the link below so you can take a closer look at the specs

http://www.atisponge.com/products/hydro-sponge/


----------

